# disbudding



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

When ya'll disbud, do ya'll burn it and remove the horn cap or do ya'll just burn all a one time? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I burn the area -- then I burn an X on the bud. If the cap comes off I burn the area again. depending if the horns have started to grow or not will determine if you can remove the "cap" easily or not.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you, The two breeders we got goats from say they burn then remove the cap and burn again.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I burn until i see white, pull off the cap and burn more if needed. Then I spray with blue kote.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

What's blue kote? Where can I get it at?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/produc ... f_id=11796

I get it at jeffers. It works against bacteria and fungus and helps dry up the wound.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I do an initial 7 second burn and then remove the cap and go on to do another burn(s). I also carve several Xs over the top of the bud which for me, has made a huge difference in reducing scurring on my ND bucks.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, I always remove the cap. I burn the area underneath where the cap was with a 'X' afterwards. I also do a figure 8 that overlaps.


----------

